# Federal Bureau of Investigation: Hackers? Arrest procedure?



## Supergeek (Jul 14, 2010)

I e-mailed the Vegas branch of the FBI with these questions a week ago, but since I haven't gotten a response I figured I'd try here and see if there are any agents lurking about.

1. If someone is suspected of breaking into a secure government computer (e.g. NSA), would the FBI be involved for the arrest, or would local law enforcement handle it?

2. If the FBI did get involved, how many agents would be sent to arrest him, if he is 25 years old and has no criminal record?

Just for background's sake, this takes place in Las Vegas.  I don't know if the different field offices have different rules, staffing issues, etc.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

He broke into NSA?

There'd be a team fly in out of Washington ans swarm all over his ass.


----------



## Sam (Jul 14, 2010)

First off, it wouldn't be the FBI they'd send; it would be a subsidiary called the Computer Crimes Task Force. And they'd be on the guy's doorstep before he'd bypassed the first firewall. Doesn't matter what his record was, he be locked up for at least ten years. They take hacking into government systems very seriously. Besides, you really can't get access to these systems anymore without being inside the actual building.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

My feeling is, if it was the NSA, they'd send EVERYBODY.


Sounds like you've been doing some research, Sam


----------



## Sam (Jul 14, 2010)

Haha. Yeah, I need to change my criminal history. Young, stupid, and macho -- three things that add up to a criminal record.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

LOL
When I worked in a jail (and later lived in prison)  I evolved my "three factors behind becoming an inmate.   Two were lack of ability to deal with women and money.  The other was "absent or castrating father".


----------



## JosephB (Jul 14, 2010)

I think they'd call Obama and ask him to turn off the internet.


----------



## Supergeek (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input, everyone.

As for it being impossible to get past the firewall: there's an old analog back door that he's exploiting.

I know they'd be on him fast, but I'm hoping for a narrow escape thanks to some help from someone on the inside.  I'm planning on him hiding somewhere close temporarily, then beat feet when the opportunity comes.  

If he was in an apartment but he was gone when they showed up, would they cordon off the building and search it apartment by apartment, or would they just assume he'd left before they got there and pursue him elsewhere/leave someone at the apartment to wait?


----------

